# bobcat 773 concrete breaker problems



## slade (Oct 19, 2004)

I have a 2001 bobcat 773 turbo. I tried to use a concrete breaker on it and it will not work. It will push the bit down once but will not hammer. The hammer works fine because it is my Dad's and it works fine on his machine. And my machine is actually a little bigger than my dad's so it isn't because my machine doesn't have the capacity to run it. It is a bobcat breaker,about 15 years old I think it is a "2500". Anyone have this problem or know what the problem might be? I have used other aux. attachments and they worked fine.


----------



## Mebes (Feb 7, 2004)

I'm no expert on skid's and I have never used a concrete breaker, but it sounds like you don't have enough flow.

Does the 773 have a high flow pump, or a high flow switch that you have to turn on?

What model is your dad's skid, maybe you could look up the specs on the 2 models and see what the difference is.


----------



## Team_Yamaha (Nov 30, 2002)

Your right, your 773 has enough flow. We use a breaker on my 763 a couple times a month. Just a stupid question, but are you sure that you have the aux. hyd. on and that you are useing the right controls. One the 763 the breaker is controled by the trigger switch. Just an idea....


----------

